# Kougar v. Wolfstraum ~ new title



## G-burg

Am super happy with my boy.. We earned our IPO 1 yesterday.. And on Mother's Day.. So it was the perfect gift to me.. 

96-83-92 pronounced.. And this is my favorite pic from the trial..



And Kougar and his momma.. Csabre v. Wolfstraum


----------



## Nigel

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Jenny720

Congratulations! Great job!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P

Congratulations again Leesa!!! He did you proud, that's for sure!!


----------



## phgsd

:happyboogie:
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shade

Fantastic, congratulations!!


----------



## DobbyDad

Congratulations!!! Super cool!!!


----------



## pam

Nice scores! Congratulations, Leesa. Love the photo of Csabre and Koug.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13

Fantastic!


----------



## wolfstraum

:happyboogie: :happyboogie: :happyboogie:

Congratulations!

Thrilled to death Leesa!!!! You and Kougar did a great job! Secondary OB is highly overated anyway 


Love the pic of Csabre and her son!


Thank you for doing a super job with him!

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr

Congrats Leesa!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Mudypoz

Wow, Congratulations! What a perfect Mother's Day :happyboogie:


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats to you and Koug, Leesa!!!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congratulations Leesa!!


----------



## G-burg

Thanks everyone! It's been a wild ride! My favorite phase in all this is tracking...


----------



## wolfstraum

A few  I took at the trial!























































and Kougar's sister came to visit too!!! Knova and Maverik v Wolfstraum!!!


----------



## G-burg

> Thrilled to death Leesa!!!! You and Kougar did a great job! Secondary OB is highly overated anyway


Secondary ob we need to work on!! What I love about him is that we do not have a home field, so have to travel to trial.. He has always stepped up to the challenge.. And the helper LOVED him..


----------



## astrovan2487

Congrats to you and Kougar Leesa! So wish I could have been there to see it. Those are really some awesome scores


----------



## carmspack

wolfstraum strikes again.

very nice -- there is Csabre again -- mother to Kira HGH and grandmother to Naughty .

bred in the bone -- great breeding


----------



## Ruger Monster

Congrats! Great photos as well.


----------

